# October Photo Contest



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations SWLAmarshrunner!

Great theme for the October Photo Contest, looking forward to seeing lots of pictures!


----------



## SWLAmarshrunner (Oct 7, 2013)

*for fun/non-eligible*

Thank you! I guess I will start out and submit this one for fun. Taken on a small river right behind the house. This has got to be my favorite pic of Jack.


----------



## mmjaxster (Sep 28, 2015)

Our brand new family member Jaxster (7 weeks), his first time playing, running and jumping in the fall leaves. He loved it, didn't want to stop.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Yay my favorite! I missed it just by a few days last year and wasn't able to submit this photo.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Non-eligible but cute fall picture of Daisy when she was around 2!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

This is one of my favorite fall pictures of Cookie, miss her!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

This was taken last fall when Asia still had 2 eyes and is one of my favorites


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Goodness these photos are amazing. Already I can't pick!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic entries so far, looking forward to seeing lots more.


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Samantha (Sam Dog) in the back yard... Start of Fall..


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Bear spent the whole afternoon catching autumn leaves in the wind


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!!*

Love ALL of these pictures!! Guess I/we don't take pictures of the dogs in Fall, as I can't think of one picture of Tucker and Tonka in the leaves! We have lots of Summer and Winter!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey loves to settle into all my flower beds!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries so far, hope to see lots more before the *Saturday, October 24th* deadline.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Show us your Goldens of Autumn!



1stGold13 said:


> Our September winner *SWLAmarshrunner* has chosen a great theme for October...
> 
> Goldens of Autumn
> 
> ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Show us your Goldens of Autumn!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Can't wait to see more beautiful Goldens


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photos so far, let's keep them coming!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries so far, keep them coming. 

Show us your Goldens of Autumn.


*A reminder that the forum will be having a year-end poll contest of all the monthly winners and the years winner will receive, courtesy of Admin (Yung) a free one year Gold membership.*

*Entries will be accepted until Saturday 24 October.*


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

Enjoying a run in the woods!


----------



## PumpkinJackOLantern (Oct 15, 2015)

Jack and Pumpkin cuddling in the cold fall weather! <3


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoying all the really great entries, keep them coming!



1stGold13 said:


> Our September winner *SWLAmarshrunner* has chosen a great theme for October...
> 
> Goldens of Autumn
> 
> ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Show us your Goldens of Autumn, last day to submit an entry is Saturday, October 24th.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## KayBee (Oct 22, 2013)

This photo was taken today. It's a little early here for much fall color, but it was a beautiful day and Riley thoroughly enjoyed his adventure.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photos, let's keep them coming!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries, enjoying all these "Goldens of Autumn"

This is the last week to submit a photo for the contest, *Saturday October 24th is the last day. *



1stGold13 said:


> Our September winner *SWLAmarshrunner* has chosen a great theme for October...
> 
> Goldens of Autumn
> 
> ...


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Love all of these pictures! Keep them coming please


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures everyone! Let's see some more Goldens of Autumn. 

*The last day to submit a picture is this Saturday, October 24th, don't miss out. *

*A reminder that the forum will be having a year-end poll contest of all the monthly winners and the years winner will receive, courtesy of Admin (Yung) a free one year Gold membership.*


----------



## BGR_owner (Dec 30, 2013)

I haven't visited the site in a long time, and saw the beautiful Goldens of Fall and had to post a pic of our girl Bella when she was a puppy (she's now just over 2). 

Bill


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm shocked by the lack of submissions to a excellent idea by swamp runner for the monthly contest. 

Does everyone here with Goldens live near the equator or north/south pole? 

Everybody nowadays has a phone that takes pictures, show me more please.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I've been laid up with surgery, so decided to post this photo of Chloe taken last fall.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Phoenix is not known for spectacular fall color and in fact it was taken in December 4 years about ago now. It was when we brought Jinx home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Show us your Goldens of Autumn- there's only a few days remaining to submit a picture for the October Photo Contest. 

*Last day to enter is Saturday, October 24th, don't miss out.* 


*A reminder that the forum will be having a year-end poll contest of all the monthly winners and the years winner will receive, courtesy of Admin (Yung) a free one year Gold membership.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Show us your Goldens of Autumn- *last day to submit an entry is Saturday, October 24th. *


----------



## elway (Jan 23, 2015)

Here's Elway during this, his first fall. So far he's a fan... All those crunchy leaves to play with!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Last days for entries, still time to show us your Goldens of Autumn.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Neeko helping clean up for fall....


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Here's Maxi in the fallen leaves!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Here is Thor taking advantage of every last swimming opportunity of the year.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

These won't compete but just for fun, this is Thor when he helped me celebrate my birthday this month by hiking Pack Monadnock mountain with me.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Final few hours


----------

